# Mock up software



## hollywood1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Need some suggestions for mock up software


----------



## LoneWolf2 (Aug 10, 2007)

There's plenty of free templates out there if you have photoshop. Same for illustrator.

There's also a website where you can upload your designs and it'll mock them up *here*

Also, use google. It'll save us all some time.


----------



## krunchy (Jun 10, 2014)

I just came across Printful's Mock Up Generator through a Shopify blog post. It's free and very easy to use. No strings attached as far as I can tell.

https://www.theprintful.com/generator


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

If you have corel Advanced Artist has a free plugin for it. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## krunchy (Jun 10, 2014)

jfisk3475 said:


> If you have corel Advanced Artist has a free plugin for it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


I don't have Advanced Artist or Photoshop so I found Printful helpful for a non-Designer like me. Thanks, though.


----------



## brandonlaura (Dec 26, 2015)

Photoshop and Illustrator are best for Mockup


----------



## mockup mac (Mar 25, 2016)

Some new software just came out yesterday that makes creating multiple mockups at one time a breeze! Saves so much time it's ridiculous! 

http://www.thedesignsuitepro.com


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

I'd say check out Illustrator. They have the cloud plan now that's around $49/mo.


----------



## krunchy (Jun 10, 2014)

Printavo said:


> I'd say check out Illustrator. They have the cloud plan now that's around $49/mo.


After my post I ended up buying Illustrator CC for $20/mo. Still have a lot to learn on it but so far it's worked out great.


----------



## TLK (Jan 15, 2013)

I find these really good for Photoshop: THE MOCK SHOP

And just realised this thread is 4 years old!


----------



## digitizewedo (Nov 2, 2010)

Advance artist has a great program for Corel draw.


----------



## sassyjo10 (Jan 13, 2017)

is this spam as I couldnt find that software anywhere?


----------

